# sunday pcola beach report



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

got there around 3ish PM. 

the surf was very clear and pretty calm.. it was warm around 81. 

threw on a whiting rig with 1 sand flea and 1 cut shrimp. went out there and threw out deep. 

and BAM got a bite within 2 minutes.. brung in a 14" whiting.. one of the biggest whiting i can remember catching in the surf. 

next cast after 3 minutes BAM and my reel went nuts and then the line snapped off. not sure what it was but i'm guessing a shark?? what you guys think? 

then i put on a pompana rig and caught 6 more good sized whiting. 

called it a day, the grass was awful. the trick i figured out was to wade out and toss it and stay out there with water up to my neck holding the rod. if you walked back to the beach you would get that green crap all over your line because it was closer to shore. so if you are past the waves its not as bad.. i got a lot of water on my reel doing this but oh well... it was a blast.. those large whiting can put up a fight for sure. 

without the grass i would of caught a lot more fish, i spent half the time getting the grass off when i would reel it in..

when i was out there i would see the whiting swimming in groups on top of the waves, it was pretty cool to see. 

still curious what it was that snapped my line so quickly. i'm guessing it snapped where the swivel was.. who knows.. but the entire leader got snapped off


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good report, probably was a shark, if you had the drag set right and got snapped off... As soon as their skin hits smaller line, the line will snap faster than you can react...


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If it snapped your line instead of cutting your line, my guess would be a big redfish.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice whiting!

Did I get this straight?
You were wading out in water up your neck and hooked what you think was shark...  :whistling:

Wow! I wouldn't try that :notworthy:


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

Pier#r said:


> Nice whiting!
> 
> Did I get this straight?
> You were wading out in water up your neck and hooked what you think was shark...  :whistling:
> ...


yup and i had a blast doing it. i love surf fishing.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Have you thought of getting a light weight step ladder and dragging it out with you? Get some kind of tube float or something to carry supplies out with you and make the day. I've heard mention of people doing such things here before, just can't remember who or what post(s).


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

I have never herd of a whiting what is it?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

redfishreaper said:


> I have never herd of a whiting what is it?


 
It's the Ugly Betty of the surf. Not a very good looking fish, but they taste great.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

good report stevesmi. i cant ever seem to catch many whiting i wish i would more though. whiting are one of my favorite fish to eat. dtfuqua i saw 2 guys out on stepladders on the second sandbar last year. i thought they were doing it to see better but maybe it was for the grass.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

My guess would be better fishing with a place to sit.


----------

